# Dateiupload => Formate beschränken



## fanste (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Der Themenname verrät wahrscheinlich schon was ich will. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass bei einem Dateiuploadfeld nur Bildformate ausgewählt werden können/dürfen?

mb fanste


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2005)

Das lässt sich nicht mit HTML regeln, dafür ist wohl Javascript oder PHP erforderlich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Waere natuerlich irgendwo interessant dem File-Input gleich eine Suchmaske mitgeben zu koennen, sodass z.B. nur *.jpg angezeigt wird und nicht alle Dateien.

Aber ich glaube das ist nicht vorgesehen. Werd mal bei SelfHTML vorbeischauen, auch wenn ich mir davon nicht viel verspreche.

Nachtrag: Doch, da gibt's was. Und zwar die Eigenschaft accept.
SelfHTML ist schon klasse: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/datei_upload.htm


----------



## Maik (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Dennis: danke für den Link, habe wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Ich hab dadurch auch dazugelernt, haette nicht gedacht, dass das geht.
Und da ich dachte, dass waere von allgemeinem Interesse hielt ich es fuer angebracht den Link zu posten.

Werde ich bald mal in meine Website integrieren.


----------



## fanste (4. Dezember 2005)

Habs grad ausprobiert. Das funktioniert nicht wirklich.
Opera und IE6 ignorien diese Angabe bei mir einfach!

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Also Opera (8.51/Linux) macht's bei mir ohne Murren.
Aber Mozilla (1.7.12/Linux) und Firefox (1.5/Linux) wollen nicht.

Konqueror kann ich grad nicht testen da ich grad die neue KDE kompiliere und noch nicht so weit bin.


----------



## fanste (4. Dezember 2005)

So sieht es bei mir aus:

```
<form method="POST" action="uploadimage.php?mode=upload" enctype="multipart/form-data">
  <input type="hidden" name="uploadmode" value="files">
  <input type="file" name="File[]" size="67" accept="image/*"><br>
  <input type="file" name="File[]" size="67" accept="image/*"><br><br>
  <input type="submit" value="Hochladen" name="submit">
</form>
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Dezember 2005)

Mein Testscript sah so aus:

```
<html>
<body>
<form method="post" action="test.php" enctype="multipart/form-data">
<input type="file" name="testfile" accept="text/*">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```
Also total minimal, aber wie gesagt, Opera hat's gemacht, Firefox und Mozilla nicht.
Konqueror und IE kann ich grad nicht testen.
Netscape koennte ich noch eben probieren, aber ich rechne mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wie bei Firefox und Mozilla.


----------



## fanste (4. Dezember 2005)

Komisch.

Mein Opera 8.50 will einfach nicht. (Auch mit deinem nicht)
Firefox will auch nicht.
IE6 auch nicht.

Woran liegt das denn jetzt nur schonwieder?


----------

